# View internet history



## thatdamndude

how do i view the internet history on my computer after the internet history, cookies and files have been cleared on internet explorer? Can I do this through dos, windows, etc?


----------



## evilvikingking

Yep. You'll find it in C:\Documents and settings\[your user name]\local settings...


----------



## atentora

Covering you porn trail huh?


----------



## apm160

atentora said:


> Covering you porn trail huh?



lol


----------



## cohen

thatdamndude said:


> how do i view the internet history on my computer after the internet history, cookies and files have been cleared on internet explorer? Can I do this through dos, windows, etc?



What is your internet browser???

Also CCleaner does it for you


----------



## thatdamndude

I know where to locate the files, and porn is not the issue, to some degree = ), its more a matter of security. I had someone sit at my desk and said they were able to open up my yahoo account and view my internet history. I do have internet windows washer and I clear my cash everytime i log off the net. Is there a file within windows where this history may be stored that can be accessed by someone with the knowledge to do so. Can someone really backdoor my yahoo?


----------



## cohen

thatdamndude said:


> I know where to locate the files, and porn is not the issue, to some degree = ), its more a matter of security. I had someone sit at my desk and said they were able to open up my yahoo account and view my internet history. I do have internet windows washer and I clear my cash everytime i log off the net. Is there a file within windows where this history may be stored that can be accessed by someone with the knowledge to do so. Can someone really backdoor my yahoo?



There are a number of ways to stop this....

What browser are you using???
Do you store passwords on your computer???
Is it a shared computer???
Is the computer on a Domain network???

Then we can continue..


----------



## Machin3

atentora said:


> Covering you porn trail huh?



lmao. nice


----------



## Comp_Newb

Ok. On Vista, you go to:
Tools>
Options>
Privacy Tab>
Settings>

for xp it should be about the same, just look for tools and options or internet options.
Jeff


----------

